# Attending Interview in Germany this month end



## senvet (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi,

I have been called for face-to-face interview in Germany towards the end of this month. Already 3 rounds of telephonic interview got over. I came to know from this forum that a Business (Schengen) visa will be required for the same. Also, I will be getting in touch with VFS for start processing my Visa. While I followed many threads in this forum and got to know the procedure fair enough, Can someome please let me know whether any standard template is available for the Invitation letter from the company inviting for interview? If not, is there a list of minimum information required to be incorporated in the Invite?

Thanks and Regards
senvet


----------



## g_n_a (Oct 1, 2010)

senvet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been called for face-to-face interview in Germany towards the end of this month. Already 3 rounds of telephonic interview got over. I came to know from this forum that a Business (Schengen) visa will be required for the same. Also, I will be getting in touch with VFS for start processing my Visa. While I followed many threads in this forum and got to know the procedure fair enough, Can someome please let me know whether any standard template is available for the Invitation letter from the company inviting for interview? If not, is there a list of minimum information required to be incorporated in the Invite?
> 
> ...


Just ask the company in Germany to issue a letter that will enable you to apply for a visa.

They will do the needful. They must be aware of the template if they are into interviewing and recruiting non-EU foreigners.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

senvet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been called for face-to-face interview in Germany towards the end of this month. Already 3 rounds of telephonic interview got over. I came to know from this forum that a Business (Schengen) visa will be required for the same. Also, I will be getting in touch with VFS for start processing my Visa. While I followed many threads in this forum and got to know the procedure fair enough, Can someome please let me know whether any standard template is available for the Invitation letter from the company inviting for interview? If not, is there a list of minimum information required to be incorporated in the Invite?
> 
> ...





I am also looking a job in Germany from India Bangalore, please let me know how you applied job from here, how to get calls. please let me know in which domain your working.

i have 7yrs automotive embedded exp


----------



## senvet (Apr 6, 2016)

g_n_a said:


> Just ask the company in Germany to issue a letter that will enable you to apply for a visa.
> 
> They will do the needful. They must be aware of the template if they are into interviewing and recruiting non-EU foreigners.


Hi g_n_a,

Thanks for the reply. Actually, it is new to them as well, but they are ready to support by providing invitation letter, as required. However, as per the check list (from VFS), they are hesitant to provide certain info like Certificate of Incorporation, Company ITR and Company bank statement, as these are sensitive documents. Do you or anyone have any idea whether Visa application get accepted without these?

Also, as per the interview schedule, I have to attend interview in morning at Austria and at Munich (Germany) in the afternoon, which are two different Schengen states. Can anyone help me understand how to apply for the Visa? I will be reaching Munich first and travel to Austria in the afternoon. Should I be applying for Visa to 2 states?


----------



## senvet (Apr 6, 2016)

kumar33praveen said:


> I am also looking a job in Germany from India Bangalore, please let me know how you applied job from here, how to get calls. please let me know in which domain your working.
> 
> i have 7yrs automotive embedded exp


Hi,

I got to know about the vacancy through LinkedIn and applied directly. They called me after shortlisting. I am from Pharmaceutical industry.

Thanks.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

senvet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got to know about the vacancy through LinkedIn and applied directly. They called me after shortlisting. I am from Pharmaceutical industry.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks a lot for the information


----------



## SmartPhone (Jul 15, 2015)

senvet said:


> Hi g_n_a,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Actually, it is new to them as well, but they are ready to support by providing invitation letter, as required. However, as per the check list (from VFS), they are hesitant to provide certain info like Certificate of Incorporation, Company ITR and Company bank statement, as these are sensitive documents. Do you or anyone have any idea whether Visa application get accepted without these?
> 
> Also, as per the interview schedule, I have to attend interview in morning at Austria and at Munich (Germany) in the afternoon, which are two different Schengen states. Can anyone help me understand how to apply for the Visa? I will be reaching Munich first and travel to Austria in the afternoon. Should I be applying for Visa to 2 states?


Actually you need to apply for Tourist Visa. (confirmed after calling consulate both Chennai+Bangalore) specify in cover letter than you want to attend interview in so and so company.
If you directly apply at consulate the charge is 4300Rs.

All documents in check list are necessary including leave letter (exceptions possible with approval from the officer while VISA interview and can be mentioned in your cover letter for VISA application what all documents you don't have)

Additionally address proof,previous VISA copies etc. can be asked by the officer.

In the stamped VISA it will be mentioned as "Tourist/Business" VISA.

It takes around 4 working days to get the VISA stamped.

The best option will be to take an appointment and go directly to The Consulate rather than applying via VFS. But you have to go twice. (to apply as well as collect). VFS provides option to courier your VISA. Also mostly no F2F Interview needed if applying via VFS.

Also while travelling for very short durations your return ticket will be asked at many places.Eg. Emmigration in India ,Immigration counter at Germany etc. So always have it with you.

You dont have to apply two separate visa for Austria and Germany. Apply a single schengen VISA.
Since you are landing first in Germany you have apply it through the German consulate.

Also tick Multiple Entry column in VISA Application.


----------

